# Stove ID



## bobmwsc (May 26, 2014)

Trying to identify a stove that was offered to me. It was offered as a coal stove but a few guys on nepacrossroads say they think it may be a wood burner. All I have is a single photo to go on...





Thanks for the help!


----------



## webbie (May 26, 2014)

Hmm....
First guess is an Earth Stove Traditions model of some sort - nothing recent in vintage.

It does look like a coal grate of some sort was put in there - but it may not be right (for coal) in any case....

I'm judging by that cast panel on top - not many inserts have it. Does it have an ash pan and/or external shaker grate?


----------



## bobmwsc (May 27, 2014)

I tried today to figure this out... I googled every possible combination of wood and coal stove makers for images of their inserts. I was about to give up when I did a search on craigslist in my area for coal stove and lo and behold I found this - a Salvo Citation C80 wood/coal stove. It sure looks like the brother of the insert.




now the thing is there's really no info I can find on this stove....


----------



## webbie (May 27, 2014)

That makes sense because of your location....it also makes some sense that it had a coal basket in it, since them made some like that.
http://nepacrossroads.com/about15374.html

A long time ago, someone mentioned a manual here! 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/where-can-i-find-a-manual-for-a-citation-fireplace.39903/


Search around for salvo machinery (company)


----------

